# Nice "extra" saw to have on-hand



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review, seems like you made a good purchase and the saw meets your needs


----------



## 72hw (Aug 14, 2012)

I've had the previous iteration of this saw for nearly a year now. While I have not noticed the problem with base, I am now going to check it carefully. I will agree that the dust collection on this saw is a joke and the hold down is kinda annoying at times, but I also have to agree with you that it is a great value and a tool I find myself using a lot!

I have and will continue to recommend this to my friends who have no need for a larger CSMS - it earns the four star given here to be sure.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review… it serves for not only for this model, but other models of miter saws as well since they usually have similar flaws.

One flaw my different model Craftsman sliding miter has… the slider pipes are not in plane with one another and the motor/blade twists about .3 tenths as you pull it forward. I haven't figured out a correction for that, yet. Had I noticed years ago, I would have returned. Only way to measure is with a digital gauge on the saw blade.

I do like the rather smaller size of this unit…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I keep looking at that saw and the Kobalt (are they both made by Emerson?). What I like is the lightness. My old Craftsman 10 inch chopsaw weighs in at over 50 pounds, and carrying it up stairs and such gets old.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

For what its worth, I breifly looked at the Kobalt (floor model-disclaimer). I personally didn't like the handle as much as the craftsman's, and the guide rails weren't nearly as smooth. While the craftsman wouldn't exactly qualify as a premium tool, the kobalt didn't seem to be quite as well made.


----------



## Patricksworkshop (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay guys my brother gave me one of these saws and I was a skeptic at first . After I set the thing up and squared the fence with the blade I also added a zero clearance insert and a larger fence ,and hooked up the shop vac to where the stupid little bag went now this saw is my go to saw for most any cut I need .i really like the compactness of this saw . I an working on a flip top saw cart to put this thing ,hope to post some pics soon. Thanks Patrick


----------

